# Baby pigeon in Lancaster CA



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I was just messing around on Petfinder (no, I don't need any more pets!) and found a little red and white pigeon in the care of L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster. Their phone number is 661-940-4191. I hope somebody can give this little pigeon a home.

I live 600 miles North of L.A. in San Rafael, and just started a new job (I'm very busy unfortunately).


----------

